# Goods shed



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Today I was making a cupboard to cover the central heater in the kitchen so it's nicely out of sight. Something SWMBO was asking me to do for a while now (about 10 years, so it was about time...).
However, very coincidental, I had enough 6 mm. spare plywood for the start of a new building! And since I was already working with the jigsaw and screwdriver I did 2 jobs at the same time









So, here is the rough starting of my goods shed. It will be in the same style as the station and engine shed, a bit of a French look. 
Now, just find some other clever ways to get this build involved into the other house maintenance projects... Any tips from experts on this over here?














































Paul


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

I can't say I am an expert ( I sure don't want my wife to think I say I am ) on getting my projects included with regular work around the house, but ........
as long as I don't let yard work or house maintenance work slip while I do hobby work....my wife doesn't care. Now if I do all hobby work and let things go ....then I would have problems.








I try to keep a happy balance...so far so good.
Want to see more of your shed as it comes along...always fun to see what others are doing and how it is done.

Garry NCGRR


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Rule one: Any new project ALWAYS requires a new tool.  May not be needed for that actual project, but......


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

More than 3 months passed but I'm back on the project!

I painted the walls to "seal" the wood than I painted it with the mikeyh-mix: a
mix off cement with some diluted PVA. I added some paint in the mix as well.











Once the paint dried stones were made from Milliput. I'm halfway the walls now...


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Paul!


----------

